# Pioneer Elite SC-57 LAN Network Connection Not Working



## rjbur007 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have finally gotten around to setting up my new Pioneer SC-57 and the LAN port seems to be dead. When I go to the Home Menu on the system, option 5 for Network Information it is actually grayed out and I cannot even pick it. If I go to option 4 System Setup and then choose d for Network Setup, followed by option 1 for IP Address, Proxy.... I get an exclamation mark window entitled "A/V Receiver" and the message window says:

Network Setup
Applying Settings

And it locks up... It never displayed any settings nor did I change anything, so what it's applying is a good question. I have to choose the Home Menu button again to get out of this...

There are NO FLASHING LIGHTS signifying that the network adapter in the unit is even working. I look at my router and see that that the Tivo box I have connected is working fine and lights are flashing on the router showing I have a ling and activity. I disconnect this cable and hook it up to the SC-57 and nothing, no lights???

Anyone run across this before??

I tried to call support, however they are closed for the holidays...

Thanks, Rich


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you try and get a hold of them (support) yesterday?


----------



## bobbobbins (Jan 2, 2014)

I am having the exact same problem as this.

Did you ever fix this network issue? I've tried everything but nothing seems to be working.
Help!


----------

